# Nominate Other AC Boards



## Jeremy (Jun 13, 2005)

Want another board for AC?  Nominate one here.

Current possible baords:

Characters
Collecting
Patterns
Diaries


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 13, 2005)

I say patterns, and make it a sub-board for General Discussion.

Min


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)

and an AC Diary as a sub board.


----------



## Justin (Jun 13, 2005)

I say:Characters!!


GO CHARACTERS!!!   
B)


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Jun 13, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I say patterns, and make it a sub-board for General Discussion.
> 
> Min


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 13, 2005)

*thinks that was origanlialy his idea, checks again*


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BULERIAS said:
			
		

> I say patterns, and make it a sub-board for General Discussion.
> 
> Min


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

So that's collecting, I'd go there a lot.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm with mino. Patterns is useless as well as characters and diaries. They can go in the cental board.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

i dont think we need any more... but i guess some people just dont take no for an answer...


i dont want any more boards... if i had to chose, it would be collection, just because its a bigger thing than "diaries" or "patterns" those arent even worthy for subboards... they are more of a thread type of thing.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

Another question would be: How much would they get used? You'll have like  people for ech board. Is that really worth it?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, collections include all furniture, money, fishing, bugs, shells and the Museum and several other things.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> I'm with mino. Patterns is useless as well as characters and diaries. They can go in the cental board.


 Well I thought maybe characters becasue ACC's charcater baord is pretty actuve.  Collections was my idea.


----------



## Jeremy (Jun 14, 2005)

Also, we mgiht have an ACAC board.  Go idea?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Once again this really isn't an AC forums, when there are what 3 AC boards, we need all the ones we can have, to really call ourslefs an AC forum.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

sprry for the triple post internet problems, *goes to download fire fox*


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> Once again this really isn't an AC forums, when there are what 3 AC boards, we need all the ones we can have, to really call ourslefs an AC forum.


 Boards aren't what makes a AC forum. The ACness in is what does it. ook at the rnks, the stores, the name. All those things maken it a ac forum


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

you post in boards that are about AC so you are saying a board that has all mario boards but has a zelda skin and name is Link-O-Hyrule can call themselves a Zelda board?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> you post in boards that are about AC so you are saying a board that has all mario boards but has a zelda skin and name is ]
> you mean Forum, yes... its the atmosphere, not the amount of boards on the subject... if anything we need less boards :|


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

If you haven't noticed I said that they would all be sub baords, and just change litature and movies to medoa, it makes more sense and adds some topics    			 and get rid of that open sage board, there is no need BTW Piranha why don't you talk to Storm about that, you see more boards then us, so....


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> you post in boards that are about AC so you are saying a board that has all mario boards but has a zelda skin and name is ]
> This sin't like that though. We have AC boards and AC concepts. What pikmin said. Boards isn't the answer. You just want them so you can be the only one that posts in them


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

now why asume, PIKMIN says alot of things :| I want the board becuase this isn't really an AC forum it is more of a forum that hapens to like AC and of course PIKMIN doesn't want more, he doesn't even like the game


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> now why asume, PIKMIN says alot of things :| I want the board becuase this isn't really an AC forum it is more of a forum that hapens to like AC and of course PIKMIN doesn't want more, he doesn't even like the game


 He played it yesterday and this si a AC forum. We have the atmosphere of one so that if a new member walked in, he/she would know it was AC. Thats wjhat makes it. Not boards which you keep pressing at.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

actually boards are about what the theme is of the forum, that is why Nintendo forums have boards about nintendo, and Star Wars forums have boards about star Wars, not Harry Potter :|


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

if you think that we don't need AC boards becuase it is an AC forum then get rid of them :|


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> if you think that we don't need AC boards becuase it is an AC forum then get rid of them :|


 We have enough. We don't need 30. Al we need is 2. One for AC and one for AC DS. MAybe one or 2 subboards but thats it. As I said, theme isn't on boards, its on ranks, atmossphere, and a special feature here and there about it. Likle bells.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

bells is just what it is called, you can call it anything. And don't exagerate, I said 2 boards that could be sub boards not 3 or "....50...."~Bast :|


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

THERE USELESS THOGUH! We need useful ones and so far the only good one is the collection one! The others won't get used. Bells is the currency of AC! ANIMAL CROSSING! AC Forum! See the connection?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

Wow an Admin breaking thier rules...:| A collection isn't needed, that can seruisly be a thread, post here if you aught a fish or bug, :|


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

What did I break? Flaming? I'm making a point to you. Secondly, collection is very broad. Check a few posts back what pikmin posted about wqhat it contains. Its alot and useful. Patters can have a thread as well as ddiaries which no one would use, but you. Diaries can go in the RP board.


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> Yes, collections include all furniture, money, fishing, bugs, shells and the Museum and several other things.


 This is what collection contains


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

have you noticed how the other big AC forums, have AC boards. That is one reason they are more popular, then this one. How can you be an admin and not know the rules?


15)Be Polite 
You *don't* have to *yell and scream* at someone to show your point. Please, be polite.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

BASTOISE99 said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 how is that needed? We make a post in a board saying I got a fossile woot! :| And just becuase I make a diary doesn't mean others won't :|


----------



## Bastoise99 (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> have you noticed how the other big AC forums, have AC boards. That is one reason they are more popular, and this one. How can you be an admin and not know the rules?
> 
> 
> 15)Be Polite
> You *don't* have to *yell and scream* at someone to show your point. Please, be polite.


 I know the rules. Thats why I'm a admin. Trying to express a opinion is hard here. I need to go.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

then how could you not know what rule you broke? And you are right though this is flame.


----------



## Supperdude (Jun 14, 2005)

I say patterns. I think it would be a great addition.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

*huggles you and makes freind*


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> BASTOISE99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 heres what i dont understand... you want more boards then when we say something for one, you throw it down :| 

funny.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> *huggles you and makes freind*


 is that what you consider a friend? someone who agree's with you once... great, now i understand what you and DSfan mean when you say something like "im going to go tell my good buddy NOA andy" 

suck up. :|


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> now why asume, PIKMIN says alot of things :| I want the board becuase this isn't really an AC forum it is more of a forum that hapens to like AC and of course PIKMIN doesn't want more, he doesn't even like the game


 That's not true.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Oh man, I remember when he said that to me.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

care to point out what? and PIRANHA, just becuase i am freinds with some one you don't like doesn't mean I am a suck up I agree he is was an idoit at ACAC but I am still his friend.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM!, this is the second admin you've flamed, what's next?


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

he even said he flamed so I can't really be banned


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> care to point out what? and PIRANHA, just becuase i am freinds with some one you don't like doesn't mean I am a suck up I agree he is was an idoit at ACAC but I am still his friend.


 It was in a PM, it seems that if I don't want to be friends with him for being such a jerk he has to report me to NOA_ANDy and say "you're getting banned".  It's been five days now.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> he even said he flamed so I can't really be banned


 He never said he was flaming, he was saying that he wasn't flaming, but in fact getting a point across.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

yah he was being an idoit, I must say, that is one reason I did not post except one about it.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> care to point out what? and PIRANHA, just becuase i am freinds with some one you don't like doesn't mean I am a suck up I agree he is was an idoit at ACAC but I am still his friend.
> 
> oh, and if you would like me to point out what, just look at DSfans sig, unless he changed it of course, those are basicly the exact words he used. "im going to go tell my good friend NOA_Andy"


 i dont dislike/hate DSfan, he can be cool sometimes, but other times he gets on my nerves, please care to point out anywhere where i saif "i hate DSfan" if not, then drop it.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

it is an sever argument that is flaming    			 and it takes two to flame so if I flamed so did he


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> yah he was being an idoit, I must say, that is one reason I did not post except one about it.


 Replace "was" with "is", he's flaming me through PM (I blocked him) and now at the ACAC.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

yes once again he needs to control himself.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

:lol: we are agreeing and arguing at the same time!


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> it is an sever argument that is flaming    			 and it takes two to flame so if I flamed so did he


This isn't a sever arguement, it's you not seeing both sides of the issue and flaming an ADMINISTRATOR.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

using CAPS is flame, just incase you didn't know.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> using CAPS is flame, just incase you didn't know.


OK, in your perfect world it might be, but using caps for me is like using bold.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> using CAPS is flame, just incase you didn't know.


 Is that all you have to say?


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> using CAPS is flame, just incase you didn't know.


 using all caps can also be determined as trying to get the point across... which is what he was doing... you still dont understand that :|


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

actually the rules here say caps is basicly doing that so might want to change your world


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 which is breaking the rules here :|


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> actually the rules here say caps is basicly doing that so might want to change your world


 Well, I'm sure the makers of the rules are making an exception, as there is a large difference between flaming and getting a point across, one that seems to be all too blurry for you.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so he was flaming....:| Remember I never said I wasn't.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OK, let's ask Storm and Bulerias if they think he was breaking rules.  How about that?


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 He wasn't flaming, you were.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

then they need to edit them.


----------



## ƒish (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 typing in all caps is not breaking any rules, if you type in all caps for a little while its ok, one to two words is sometimes nessisary (especially in this case)

do you think i would be banned for saying something like THIS <---

of course not, thats just stupid.


think.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never said I wasn't :| :| :| and using CAPS is considered flaming. Having a sever argument is too, which we were. Like this one right now :|


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM!, you've long since reached the limit, it's your time to stop this.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

PIRANHA2 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is an example so no.


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIRANHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAMBAM!, it's time you STOPPED.

Am I going to get in trouble for that?  No.

It's exactly like "*stopped*".


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

PIKMIN042 said:
			
		

> BAMBAM!, you've long since reached the limit, it's your time to stop this.


 you are flaming too :|


----------



## Mino (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> PIKMIN042 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm not flaming, I'm protecting an administrator and a friend.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Jun 14, 2005)

not really    			 try reading the rules, seeing no one else has...


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2005)

BAMBAM! said:
			
		

> have you noticed how the other big AC forums, have AC boards. That is one reason they are more popular, then this one. How can you be an admin and not know the rules?
> 
> 
> 15)Be Polite
> You *don't* have to *yell and scream* at someone to show your point. Please, be polite.


 That rules doesn't mean that you can't use caps though.     

END DISCUSSION


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 14, 2005)

Oh yes, and nobody gets banned because it's just that BAMBAM! didnt quite understand the rules.


----------

